# Microphone too quiet



## Wasabi202 (Dec 10, 2016)

My USB microphone (Auna Mic CM 900) is really quiet. I have it's sensitivity set to 65 which should be enough because if I set it higher it picks up some noise, probably my computer. But it is really quiet when I record it. Any idea?


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 10, 2016)

Well for starters what OS?


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 10, 2016)

nomdeplume said:


> Well for starters what OS?


Windows 10


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

Mic gain or boost


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Mic gain or boost


It is a USB microphone so I am not able to boost it


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

Wasabi202 said:


> It is a USB microphone so I am not able to boost it



did it come with software?

If not in the windows properties tab there is a boost settings or gain.


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> did it come with software?
> 
> If not in the windows properties there is a boost settings or gain


It does not have a software and yes, I know about the microphone boost in the "Recording devices" window, but it is not there when you are using a USB microphone


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

What program?


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> What program?


I'm recording my microphone with Audacity if that's what you are asking, but the overall volume of my microphone is low, it's not my recording program's fault


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

Yea that's what I meant. Not sure than.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2016)

Asus motherboard?


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 11, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Asus motherboard?


It is ASRock, I believe


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 11, 2016)

So you looked in Control Panel>Sounds.  Does your sound card/onboard sound have an associated program?  It could either be a driver issue or a setting inside of it.  My money is on a driver issue given the impeccable history of W10.  You should be able to rule out a faulty microphone if you can try it on another computer.


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 12, 2016)

nomdeplume said:


> So you looked in Control Panel>Sounds.  Does your sound card/onboard sound have an associated program?  It could either be a driver issue or a setting inside of it.  My money is on a driver issue given the impeccable history of W10.  You should be able to rule out a faulty microphone if you can try it on another computer.


I do not think it has a program


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 12, 2016)

There is NO solution. Simply put away from your PC. It will pick up any noise. It is DESIGNED to do so. It is omni directional. You need a shotgun type or other directional.


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> There is NO solution. Simply put away from your PC. It will pick up any noise. It is DESIGNED to do so. It is omni directional. You need a shotgun type or other directional.


Maybe, but it is still way too quiet. When I am talking directly into it and watching the green bars next to the microphone in the sound window it barely goes up one bar


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 12, 2016)

Because you cannot set it to max. If you do so you pick up PC noise.

It won't be the most sensitive thing. You need a USB isolator for cleaning up some USB noise if you really want some clean recordings for art to lower the noise floor. Then a some sort of sound dampening wall behind the MIC. It really is a specific thing.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Because you cannot set it to max. If you do so you pick up PC noise.
> 
> It won't be the most sensitive thing. You need a USB isolator for cleaning up some USB noise if you really want some clean recordings for art to lower the noise floor. Then a some sort of sound dampening wall behind the MIC. It really is a specific thing.



That mic he has should not be quite, some things going on if it's the setting or a faulty mic is yet to be found.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3J...37031&store=musical-instruments&tag=tec053-21

How ever sound proofing the room would probably help too along with the a wind screen.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok so many people dont seem to know really what they are talking about here.

This is a condenser mic, the general idea behind them is great quality but they pick up EVERYTHING.
These are the mics people soundproof rooms for or record in a booth with.

Its just inherent to the technology.
Options are this, if you cannot get the gain higher because it starts picking up everything, move the mic closer to the audio source.
Thats all you can do.

Otherwise get a dynamic mic.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 13, 2016)

ZoneDymo said:


> Ok so many people dont seem to know really what they are talking about here.



Pretty arrogant statement. I think everyone here knows condenser mics. I have one sitting right next to me

Unless he has it turned around backwards that's not the issue. *His mic is a Cardioid mic and is Directional *


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Unless he has it turned around backwards that's not the issue


That's what I was wondering. Thinking it might not be an omni mic. Looking up the model, it appears to be somewhat directional.

@OP, I'd make sure the logo is facing directly towards you like in the below photo. If it's 180 degrees turned around, the gain from the back is extremely poor and it's designed to reject noise from back there. Maybe it's mounted backwards, so try it from the back? 

Other than that, I had an issue with my mic where the gain was not set correctly from the factory, but I was not able to pick up much of anything on it unless I yelled. With mine, it was a known issue of the batch and it was quickly resolved with an RMA.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 13, 2016)

Cardioid mic


----------



## Wasabi202 (Dec 14, 2016)

xvi said:


> That's what I was wondering. Thinking it might not be an omni mic. Looking up the model, it appears to be somewhat directional.
> 
> @OP, I'd make sure the logo is facing directly towards you like in the below photo. If it's 180 degrees turned around, the gain from the back is extremely poor and it's designed to reject noise from back there. Maybe it's mounted backwards, so try it from the back?
> 
> Other than that, I had an issue with my mic where the gain was not set correctly from the factory, but I was not able to pick up much of anything on it unless I yelled. With mine, it was a known issue of the batch and it was quickly resolved with an RMA.


I already use it with the logo in front of me and I tried it from every direction, it just gets worse


----------



## xvi (Dec 14, 2016)

Wasabi202 said:


> I already use it with the logo in front of me and I tried it from every direction, it just gets worse


With it being USB, there really shouldn't be much to mess up. At this point, it might be worth checking with the manufacturer. Like I say, with mine, they forgot to calibrate the gain from the factory (something not user serviceable). I'd say see what they say and go from there.

I always prefer fixing things myself, but this might be a job for the manufacturer.


----------

